# Myrtle Beach Resort Preference?  Seawatch Vs Ocean Boulevard?



## drepublic (Jun 6, 2019)

My resale contract of Ocean Boulevard just went through and as others have said I'm finding I have ARP at other Myrtle Beach Locations like Seawatch.  Would love to hear from owners who have stayed at both or at least one of the two and would love your thoughts.  I'm looking at booking July 4th 2020 right now.

Seawatch seems to be a lot cheaper on points and I have heard a few owners say they prefer Seawatch to Ocean Boulevard I just have a few questions.

1. Are all of Seawatch Rooms Ocean front?  Would love an ocean front room and I know room bookings are specified as such for Ocean Boulevard.

2. For a family of 4 with a 9 and 11 year old boys, what location might be better?

3. How is the room quality of Seawatch Versus Ocean Boulevard?

4. Are the rooms in Tower 3 at Ocean Boulevard Ocean front (don't think it is specified on the booking website).


----------



## Baby Jane (Jun 6, 2019)

I prefer seawatch. The towers are built so balcony faces ocean so are all ocean view. Room quality I think is the same at both.


----------



## drepublic (Jun 6, 2019)

Baby Jane said:


> I prefer seawatch. The towers are built so balcony faces ocean so are all ocean view. Room quality I think is the same at both.



Thank you for replying.  What is difference Between Seawatch Towers and North Tower and the Seawatch Plantation Villas?


----------



## Baby Jane (Jun 6, 2019)

drepublic said:


> What is difference Between Seawatch Towers and North Tower and the Seawatch Plantation Villas?
> 
> View attachment 12234


The villas don’t all have views. The towers do


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 6, 2019)

The villas are set further back and are not as tall. They still have the ocean view but from more of a distance.






Edit: or do some of the villas have a parking lot view? I would guess that all of the inward-facing villas have at least an ocean glimpse.


----------



## drepublic (Jun 6, 2019)

Baby Jane said:


> The villas don’t all have views. The towers do



Ok that is some good information to know right there.  I just booked the Towers and now we're all set for July 4th 2020 thanks!


----------



## drepublic (Jun 19, 2019)

If staying at Ocean Boulevard and you had two boys 9 and 11, would you choose a 2 Bedroom Deluxe Upper Floor Ocean Front or 2 Bedroom Presidential Ocean View?  Trying to decide between the two.  I would LOVE ocean front but is the Presidential a better unit?  Is part or all of the Presidential facing the Ocean?


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 20, 2019)

The presidential units at Ocean Blvd. just have a side view of the ocean. You just have to decide which is more important to you, the view or nicer room amenities.


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2019)

We stayed at Ocean Blvd in April, it was a nice resort, but a bit too big and busy for us.
We stayed at A place at the Beach Windy Hill in North Myrtle Beach last year and loved it there. We had a 3 bedroom unit right on the beach. Not a Wyndham but a really good place. It’s just us two, so that is probably why we preferred last years stay. If you are going with children you probably would enjoy Ocean Blvd. We can’t comment on Sea Watch, we haven’t stayed there.
Have fun
Silentg


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 24, 2019)

We just got back from 3 nights at Seawatch.  It’s our favorite Wyndham on Myrtle Beach...direct oceanfront and great pools.  We always stay in the villas, and have never gotten a unit that wasn’t ocean view, but the towers are great too.  Enjoy!


----------



## luvNMB52 (Jun 26, 2019)

drepublic said:


> My resale contract of Ocean Boulevard just went through and as others have said I'm finding I have ARP at other Myrtle Beach Locations like Seawatch.  Would love to hear from owners who have stayed at both or at least one of the two and would love your thoughts.  I'm looking at booking July 4th 2020 right now.
> 
> Seawatch seems to be a lot cheaper on points and I have heard a few owners say they prefer Seawatch to Ocean Boulevard I just have a few questions.
> 
> ...




We are from NC and travel to NMB frequently (own at OB).  We stay at OB and Towers on the Grove most often, but have also stayed at Sea Watch (and others).  As is with most places, there are pros and cons at all locations.  I'll try to spell out a few that we notice.

1.  Overall location of resort - 
OB is in easy walking distance of the beach town "Ocean Drive" Main Street.  During the summer, they have a small carnival there with typical rides, etc. that your boys might enjoy.  There are also some shops, restaurants (pizza, burgers, seafood), ice cream shop, and also a small pavilion with arcade games, etc.  If you have any interest in "beach music" and "the shag" (a beach music dance), there are multiple "clubs" that provide the music and even dance lessons.  On Thursday nights, the town sponsors live music that is open and free to the public.  (I'm sure I am prejudiced, but I have been going to "Ocean Drive" since I was a youngster and LOVE the activity in this little town.)

Sea Watch is near other large resorts, a beach-front campground, golf courses, Tanger Outlet Mall, another strip mall with Walmart, Ross, Marshalls, McAllister's Deli, Chick Fil-A, etc.  A car is necessary to get to any of these places.

Both are within similar driving distance to many other restaurants, miniature golf courses, more shopping, etc. etc.

2.  The quality of the units is between OB and SW is similar.  We like the villas at Sea Watch because the buildings are smaller/lower.  The ocean view is there, but a little further away from the ocean.  Most of the rooms at SW in the towers are floor 10 and higher.  The 2 br presidential units at OB are all on the top floor (or maybe top 2 floors), with an angled ocean view and a direct pool view.  Being there in July, I would consider getting a "lower" floor, not only to save points, but to not have to be on the elevator as long!  When the resort is full, sometimes the elevators can take a long time!  

Your question about Tower 3 being ocean view or ocean front... (that tower was built prior to #2 and #1 and they did not indicate differences in OF and OV on the points charts).  The 2br units are numbered from "21" - "25" and "27".  The units ending in "27" are full ocean front. Those ending in "21"-"25" are ocean view, with "21" being furthest back from the ocean.  The units ending in "26" are 3br and are ocean front.  (There will be a number in front of the "21"-"27" that indicates which floor you are on (121, 221, 321, etc.)  

3.  A complaint that OB often gets, is that the pools are between the towers and that they become shaded by mid-day and can even be "chilly" because the wind can create somewhat of a "draft" between the buildings.  We don't have too much problem with that b/c we are usually on the beach and not sitting by the pool.  However, if you choose, you can cross the street to Tower 4 and use that pool which is in a more open setting thus gets more sun and no "draft."

4.  Parking is tough during the prime months.  Some say more so at OB than at SW.  If you want to park under the oceanfront towers, that is true.  If you don't mind parking across the street or behind Tower 4, it really isn't too bad.  They have a shuttle that will take you from those parking areas to the oceanfront towers, or you can just walk over without much problem.  If you have groceries, hopefully you won't be alone and you can unload under the OF towers and groceries can be taken upstairs while the driver parks the car.  And who knows, you might luck out and find an available space right there!

I'm sure there are other things I could address, but this seems to be getting a little long.  Both resorts have planned activities that your boys could get involved in, some free and some with a nominal fee.  We haven't had kids the age of yours for a long time, but I think you will find that both resorts will be fun for your boys.  I personally would recommend OB for the quality of the beach and because of the little beach town, but you might prefer the nearby shopping and golf opportunities nearer to SW.  Whatever you choose, you are sure to ENJOY!


----------



## OutSkiing (Jun 26, 2019)

We like Seawatch the best .. the layout / landscaping / pools / hot tubs / view of the ocean are all great. Many rooms have been decorated in a bright teal color (North tower which we find appealing for a beach vacation) unless that is changed in the last couple years. The sand dunes with foot bridges over to the ocean all just seem perfect.  OB is a little 'cold' in appearance and is in fact cold in the main pool due to draft between the towers.  OB main street is an easy walk and more homey though. You can rent a bike at OB and bike up the beach itself.

For a more tranquil MB stay, Westwinds is a nice little 'secret'. It has grills right out behind the ocean dunes and every room is ocean front (a couple end units might be just ocean view). Much smaller and quieter than OB or SW.

Bob


----------



## drepublic (Jun 30, 2019)

luvNMB52 said:


> Your question about Tower 3 being ocean view or ocean front... (that tower was built prior to #2 and #1 and they did not indicate differences in OF and OV on the points charts).  The 2br units are numbered from "21" - "25" and "27".  The units ending in "27" are full ocean front. Those ending in "21"-"25" are ocean view, with "21" being furthest back from the ocean.  The units ending in "26" are 3br and are ocean front.  (There will be a number in front of the "21"-"27" that indicates which floor you are on (121, 221, 321, etc.)



SOLID information right there...thank you for taking the time to break this down!!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 2, 2023)

Looking for a stay at SeaWatch.  Are there any 3br's in Villa 3?  If so, what room numbers might be the 3br's?  Any view?  Not wanting in the towers but do need a 3br.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 2, 2023)

Cyrus24 said:


> Looking for a stay at SeaWatch.  Are there any 3br's in Villa 3?  If so, what room numbers might be the 3br's?  Any view?  Not wanting in the towers but do need a 3br.


I'm pretty sure Villa units ending in 1 and 9 are 3BR units but a call to the resort would confirm that.  Check post #5 for a resort map.  Years ago, we stayed in Unit 1 in Villa 1.  As I recall, the balcony went across the end of the building -- pretty good ocean views albeit lower and more distant than the towers.

No one asked but in the South Tower, Wyndham controls the 12th to 16th floors (there is no 13th floor).  My favorite 2BR unit is 1604; favorite 3BR unit is 1605.  1604 has a wrap-around balcony facing the ocean and down the coast.  1605 has a balcony that runs the entire width of the unit.

I don't think balconies are a kid thing.  Kids will be checking out the pools, lazy rivers, etc.  It's us old folks, especially us old sailors. who like to lather up with SPF30, sit on balconies, listen to music, have an adult beverage, and watch the ocean.  (SPF 50 on faces, tops of ears, bald scalps, etc.  My dermatologist kicks my whatever if I show up for an appointment with a sunburn or tan and I'm pretty sure that liquid nitrogen is her idea of punishment.)


----------



## troy12n (Jan 2, 2023)

I have not stayed at Westwinds or Towers on the Grove, but between Ocean Blvd and Seawatch, I prefer seawatch. The property is much nicer, and the pools and hot tubs are more spread out and in general the area seems less crowded. I've never stated in the Plantation Villas, but it looks like some of the lower floor units, especially at the rear of the property aren't going to have the best views, but they do have cheaper points charts, so there's that. Some of the Villas towers have 3BR units, but i'm not sure which ones. North tower at Seawatch has the restaurant (which is great for breakfasts) and I think also that's where the indoor pool is. South tower has a firepit directly under the tower on the ground floor, and next to one of the pools, hot tubs and lazy river. Just really prefer the property and vibe of Seawatch over OB. 

I also prefer Myrtle Beach "off season"


----------



## chapjim (Jan 3, 2023)

troy12n said:


> I have not stayed at Westwinds or Towers on the Grove, but between Ocean Blvd and Seawatch, I prefer seawatch. The property is much nicer, and the pools and hot tubs are more spread out and in general the area seems less crowded. I've never stated in the Plantation Villas, but it looks like some of the lower floor units, especially at the rear of the property aren't going to have the best views, but they do have cheaper points charts, so there's that. Some of the Villas towers have 3BR units, but i'm not sure which ones. North tower at Seawatch has the restaurant (which is great for breakfasts) and I think also that's where the indoor pool is. South tower has a firepit directly under the tower on the ground floor, and next to one of the pools, hot tubs and lazy river. Just really prefer the property and vibe of Seawatch over OB.
> 
> I also prefer Myrtle Beach "off season"



We'll be heading south next week, stopping at Ocean Boulevard for the obligatory three nights, on the way south to Royal Vista.  It will be our first stay at Ocean Boulevard.  Never stayed at Towers on the Grove or at Grand Palms in Surfside Beach.  We'll stay at Grand Palms on the way back north the end of January, our first stay there as well.

We have never visited Myrtle Beach in mid-summer.  I can only imagine US 17 in July.  There are enough roads around home that I can drive at a crawl.  Don't need to go to MB.


----------

